#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜書名和獸名

## 護狼_龍城悍將

<br>這本書我中學的時候看的<br>
請下猜一下這本書的名字和圖中獸的名字。

----------


## 燄瀆

嗯~雖然不是很確定書名，不過我猜是藏獒？
是藏獒三書的其中一本嗎？

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

> 嗯~雖然不是很確定書名，不過我猜是藏獒？
> 是藏獒三書的其中一本嗎？


書上的確是藏獒,但和三書沒關係,而且答案也沒有"藏獒"

----------


## 有醬藍

書名：黑焰
百度相關資料

蒙古族作家格日勒其木格·黑鹤的《黑焰》是一部以藏獒为主角的长篇动物小说。这部小说不仅有险象环生、惊心动魄的故事，还贯穿着若干感人至深的人与动物的感情。
　　以动物精神为旗帜的小说近年成为热点，黑鹤的动物小说，不同于人们固有的认识与传说。他仿佛有着与犬类息息相通的本领，
　　作者冷峻有力的文字中，克制着汹涌澎湃的感情，不动声色地讲述一头藏獒传奇经历的同时，自始至终，保持着对动物生命应有的尊重。这种视角，来源于他多次对野生动物的实地观察和亲历见闻。本书情节跌宕引领读者开启动物的情感之门，让人去感受生命的瑰丽和坚忍，体会这个多元的世界。就在人类的身边，有很多并行的生灵，所有的生命都在共同分享这个世界。

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
別問罐頭怎麼找到的，我也沒讀過這本書，靠的就是張圖片。

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

> 書名：黑焰
> 百度相關資料
> 
> 蒙古族作家格日勒其木格·黑鹤的《黑焰》是一部以藏獒为主角的长篇动物小说。这部小说不仅有险象环生、惊心动魄的故事，还贯穿着若干感人至深的人与动物的感情。
> 　　以动物精神为旗帜的小说近年成为热点，黑鹤的动物小说，不同于人们固有的认识与传说。他仿佛有着与犬类息息相通的本领，
> 　　作者冷峻有力的文字中，克制着汹涌澎湃的感情，不动声色地讲述一头藏獒传奇经历的同时，自始至终，保持着对动物生命应有的尊重。这种视角，来源于他多次对野生动物的实地观察和亲历见闻。本书情节跌宕引领读者开启动物的情感之门，让人去感受生命的瑰丽和坚忍，体会这个多元的世界。就在人类的身边，有很多并行的生灵，所有的生命都在共同分享这个世界。
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 別問罐頭怎麼找到的，我也沒讀過這本書，靠的就是張圖片。


有醬藍正確,好強,雖然還沒有獸回答獸名,不過既然百度也出來了,再問也沒有意思了,
話說格桑花也很漂亮

----------

